
The United States might be the next Argentina - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/12/22/the-united-states-might-be-the-next-argentina/?utm_term=.15edaa808f69
======
blackflame7000
The Washington Post sure likes to prognosticate despite a dubious track
record. The world will never be fair so long as people are free to choose
differently.

------
masonic
"Right-wing governments had no interest in educating the workers or investing
in anything other than the landowners' exports."

Gee, no bias there.

